# Foster parent issue



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

I have friends in a foster parent group and one poster her problem. 2 early teens foster kids. They have older brother who isn't in their care and is a mess. Gangs, drugs, stealing the whole 9 yards. My friend has a toddler on her owns. She is a single mom. A few days ago the older brother mess just walked in to her house. She threw him out and then he was caught by a neighbor trying to crawl in a window one of her foster kids opened. Everyone is telling her this is getting too risky for her as a single mom of a toddler and time to let the foster kids go. They are short term care expecting to go home within 6 months. What would you do?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I would ask that the foster children be removed from her house. This is too dangerous for her with a small child in the house.

The foster kids do not respect her home. Having their older sibling walking and even climbing through a window shows a huge lack of respect.

She needs to remove all valuables from her home, hide her check book, credit card, etc.

Waiting out the 6 months is not a good idea.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

If the younger foster kid left the window open on purpose for the older brother, definitely the kids have to go. Sadly. If it was coincidence, report the attempted break-in. This doesn't sound safe for the toddler although I hate that the other kids have to pay the price and get bounced around even more.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

I just got a text from her this morning. They took 2 video storage chips from her file cabinet. She caught one of the kids stealing from her. Ya I hate to see disruption in their lives but enough is enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Who took the chips? The foster kids or their window sneaking older sibling(s)?

I'm not surprised that theft followed based on your first post. 

Over the years I've taken in a few teens. Most of them have stolen from me. I don't help out this way anymore.

Your friend does not need this in her life. With a toddler it's very scary. The possibility of them having drugs in the house is high.


----------



## wife1981 (Jul 5, 2013)

I think it's great that you foster, but I don't think it's worth risking your toddlers safety. Gangs, drugs, etc, you never know. He needs a foster parent that is able to focus on him 100%, not trying to say you don't try. As a mother myself I know how much attention my toddler requires. Your toddler also senses stress, negativity, etc. I hope it works out for the best. Good luck.


----------

